# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वज़न घटाने के लिए अनोपयोगी आहार

## Krishna

आहार हमारे जीवन का अभिन्न अंग है | पर कुछ आहार आपके वजन को अधिक कर सकते हैं |
इस सूत्र में हम इसी बारे में जानेंगे |

----------


## Krishna

वजन घटाने के लिए सिर्फ एक्सरसाइज ही नहीं, संतुलित आहार का सेवन भी जरूरी होता है। लेकिन इस संतुलित आहार के फेर में हम अक्सर गलत आहारों को अपने भोजन में शामिल कर लेते हैं। डायट फूट और लो फैट आहार हमेशा सेहत के लिए उपयोगी नहीं होते हैं। इनका सेवन करने से पहले उसमें शामिल सामग्री की जानकारी लेना बहुत जरूरी होता है।

----------


## Krishna

.........................

----------


## Krishna

कैसे करें वजन कम .....

----------


## Krishna

हेल्दी तरीके से वजन घटाने के लिए बहुत अधिक परहेज के बजाय बैलेंस डाइट पर जोर देना चाहिए। बाहर का फैटी और ऑयली भोजन से जितना हो सके परहेज करें। हर शरीर की जरूरतें अलग है इसलिए दूसरों के डाइट चार्ट को बिना सोचे-समझें अपनाने के बजाय अपने स्वास्थ्य को ध्यान में रखकर ही वजन कम करने की कोशिश करें।

----------


## Krishna

डाइट में सब्जियां, फल, बीन्स, नॉन फैटी डेयरी प्रोडक्ट, सीफूड और संतुलित तौर पर मीट का सेवन आपके वजन का बैलेंस बनाए रखने में मददगार हो सकता है। गलत तरीके से वेट लॉस के दौरान अक्सर लोग बहुत अधिक डाइटिंग करते हैं जिससे शरीर में विटामिन्स, मिनिरल्स, प्रोटीन जैसे जरूरी तत्वों की कमी हो सकती है। प्रोटीन की कमी से शरीर की प्रतिरोधी क्षमता घट जाती है।

----------


## Krishna

वजन घटाने के लिए सबसे अहम है लाइफस्टाइल में परिवर्तन। डाइट और एक्सरसाइज का सही बैलेंस ही वजन घटाने की सही तरीका है।

----------

